# Twins and FET



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Though i'm aware of a few people on here who have twins from FET am i being naive in thinking its not really a risk?
Have any of you with twins from FET not had blasts transferred as seems to be the case in the scenarios i've come across.
Please don't be offended,i'm not actively trying to avoid twins but just not trying to get them either if that makes sense?Its just occurred to me that i have'nt given this prospect the thought i had on the fresh cycle.
I suppose i'm thinking along the lines of if 2 fresh embryos did'nt make it 2 frosties definitely won't!!

Need to decide what route to take and your experiences seem to hold more value than clinic stats!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey!

I developed severe OHSS during my fresh IVF, so didn't get to experience a fresh transfer.  My eggs were very poor quality, leaving me with only 3 embryo's out of 25 eggs.  They were below the standard freezing quality but after much persuasion, we had them frozen on day 3.  There were two 4 cells and one 8 cell, all of which were very fragmented.  We were warned throughout treatment not to get our hopes up as the most likely won't even survive the thaw, let alone create healthy children, but we stayed strong and positive.

Naturally we were all nervous come thaw day but our little fighters amazed everyone as all three survived.  One of the 4 cells lost a cell but the other two remained in tact, so we had a 4 cell and an 8 cell transferred. Again, came the speech - just because they survived the thaw, doesn't mean they will implant.  

11 days after my 3 day transfer (3 days being from the fresh cycle, they were thawed in the morning and transferred the same afternoon) I started cramping and bleeding heavily.  I thought AF had turned up but had to test to 'complete' the treatment cycle.  We were both stunned when the test was a very strong positive!  As were the clinic!

We had our 7 week scan booked in for three weeks later, but the night before, I again started to bleed heavily.  We thought that we were loosing our little fighters.  We were shocked once more at the scan when the lady said 'there's your baby!'  We were even more shocked when she went on 'and there's it's little buddy!'  We had to go in two weeks later to check them as vanishing twin can be pretty common, especially with bleeding.  They were both there at 9 weeks 

Throughout my pregnancy, I had bleeding spurts and then my waters broke at 29 weeks.  Following a weeks bed rest in hospital, our gorgeous son and daughter were born at 30 weeks.  As they were tiny, they had a 6 week stay in SCBU, but they will be 3 years old next month and you would never know (or appreciate) the journey that they have already had.

So, in short, if you have embryo's put back, there is always a chance of them implanting, even if the odds are against them.  Likewise, even if they are perfect, textbook embryo's they may not implant at all.  I always say you have a 50/50 chance regardless, either it will work or it won't.  

Good luck with your FET!!


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there

I too was overstimulated and had all my embryos frozen, I had 2 x 2 day 4 cell ebryos transferred and am now 23 weeks pg with twins, i too had the feeling that fet success rates were not as good but now i feel so blessed to be having my twins

Good luck xx


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi 
Thanks girls and huge congrats on your success.I asked at the clinic the other day and they confirmed my 'idea' that twins are unlikely from a FET but not to rule it out.
I think my real train of thought is that if the fresh ones in that batch did'nt make it frozen ones definitely won't.That said i know some people only get their BFPs from FETs so we'll see.
I'm torn between believing it will work and expecting nothing.Can't decide how to think!

Thankyou both so much for your replies and a lots of   for your new families(3yrs is still 'new' too ) xx


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Witters - just wanted to say thankyou for your inspirational story. I'm due to test tomorrow (2 wks after 2 'fresh' embryos were transferred) but had a heavy bleed over the weekend so had already written this cycle off and started looked at doing a FET with our 3 frosties. You have given me the tiniest glimmer of hope although I'm not going to let myself get too excited!

Catherine


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Catherine!  I hope you are as lucky as I am


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Lots of luck from me too catherine xxx

Witters,

Just noticed the names of your children,beautiful and unusual without being silly.Good choices


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck today Catherine!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Our fresh cycle was BFN, day 3 transfer grade 1 embryos. FET was 2x blasts.. got twins


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Drownedgirl,

It would appear i was wrong on this then as here you all are with your two bundles of joy!
Thanks for replying and congrats on your babies x


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Still Smiling,

I got a negative from my fresh cycle but was lucky enough to get 10 frozen, my first 2 \fet's were chemical pregnancies (lost before heartbeat seen), on my 3rd we only thawed 2 both survived perfectly, had been frozen for 15 months, we transferred 2x 2day 4 cells and my twin boys were born at 38+2 days, and are perfectly healthy 9 month old now.

In total out of 8 thawed over 3 cycles only 1 of my embryo's was not suitable, i was 37 at collection so by no means young.

good luck to you all


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Beachbaby,

Gosh thats incredible!So FETs gave you more success than the fresh cycle then?
So sorry about the chemical pregnancies,i can't imagine the disappointment.

Belated congrats on your babies and thanks so much for sharing your story.Mine frosties are mostly 2day 4cells too and had been worried about their capabilities until now!

Thanks again x


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

still smiling, my first cycle (fresh) was a BFN and two months later we had an FET.  The clinic transferred 3 embies because they said "two of the three were not good quality"... well, we have 2 1/2 year old twins now.  So you have a good chance of getting pregnant with twins with frozen embies.    Lots of luck with whatever you decide!

Michelle


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Michelle your kids look adorable!!!

Cheekiest smiles i've seen in a long time 

I'm glad i started this thread now because it will surely give hope to those who doubt FETs will get them one child let alone two.
I've definitely decided on a double transfer so i guess i'll just have to take what is clearly a possible chance.

As i initially said,i have no problems with having twins as such but a little hesitant at the thought of carrying,breast feeding etc and the impact it might have on my DD.
I must confess that as time ticks on i'm less concerned with the details just the matter of getting pregnant at all!

What will be will be and a '2 for 1' deal sounds more appealing now i look at it 

Thanks michelle and belated congrats on your success


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Still Smiling,

We got a negative on our fresh cycle with 2 top grade day 2 embies, but then on our FET the only 2 that survived the thaw were worse quality yet i got a BFP and now have 11 month old twins. The way i look at FET is that the embies that manage to survive being frozen and then thawed must be the strongest of the batch even if they don't look that good under a microscope. I also think that as FET is much easier on your body than a fresh ivf cycle it causes less stress and in my case that is why i got a BFP. Good luck with your treatment hun        .

Love Leanne x


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hiya Leanne,

We've spoke before hun and you were much of the reason why i thought to ask the question,i wanted to see if you were just a one off!
Seems you have company 

Thanks so much for your reply and i'm also beginning to believe the 'strong to survive the thaw' theory too,my consultant said the same.

This cycle was cancelled as i did'nt ovulate but will be doing a medicated as soon as AF starts.

Thanks for your well wishes and Happy Easter!

xxxx


----------

